# HElp me!!!!!!



## rowengaurd (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm a little bit stuck when it comes to selecting my new laptop! I really want a new mac but i'm not sure which one, but i deffinatly don't want an airebook as they seem way to flimsey to me.


----------



## Happy Joe (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm a desk top guy myself, but it really helps to know what the intended uses are (classroom use, gaming, word processing, internet, CAD, video processing, etc.) before selecting a computer; to get the right balance of options, speed and price.

I really don't follow notebooks but some one else here can help if they understand your needs.

Enjoy!


----------



## dustinzgirl (Nov 19, 2008)

What are your computing needs?

What would you like your brand new laptop to do for you?

I can help you build the laptop that is perfect for your needs and within your budget...

Oh crap, you woke the salesperson in me again.


----------



## tangaloomababe (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh Dusty where were you a few weeks ago when I was out looking!!!! I don't know your computing needs rowenguard, I use mine mainly as a word processor, submitting assignments and just emails, logging on here and surfing the net, oh an if truth be told I even play sims 2 on it sometimes.  Its just an asus and I cant tell you anything else about it except it works pretty good.


----------



## Mary Hoffman (Nov 19, 2008)

rowengaurd said:


> I'm a little bit stuck when it comes to selecting my new laptop! I really want a new machttp://shopping.mobile-computing-news.co.uk/products/Laptops.html but i'm not sure which one, but i deffinatly don't want an airebook as they seem way to flimsey to me.



I have a MacBook Air and it isn't flimsy at all. I LOVE it.

I use it only for Word Processing, Internet and e-mail.

The latest iBooks are pretty good though.

Mary


----------



## dustinzgirl (Nov 19, 2008)

tangaloomababe said:


> Oh Dusty where were you a few weeks ago when I was out looking!!!! I don't know your computing needs rowenguard, I use mine mainly as a word processor, submitting assignments and just emails, logging on here and surfing the net, oh an if truth be told I even play sims 2 on it sometimes.  Its just an asus and I cant tell you anything else about it except it works pretty good.



Next time, PM me! I have the hook up, yo!



Its really hard to buy a computer if you don't know what to use it for. My grandma bought a 3000$ Toshiba a few years back for email. LOL. She wouldn't listen to me at all. Oh well, get down with your bad self Nana! Now it doesn't work at all.

This is my dream laptop, because they are so freaking cute. I could care less about the components, I just love the idea of having a screen that flips around in circles.


----------



## tangaloomababe (Nov 20, 2008)

Very cool looking unit Dusty.  I am abit like you its all about the look.  I got down to a choice between two and the good looking one won out!

Poor Nana, thats a costly way to learn, did she spill her tea on it.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Nov 20, 2008)

tangaloomababe said:


> Very cool looking unit Dusty.  I am abit like you its all about the look.  I got down to a choice between two and the good looking one won out!
> 
> Poor Nana, thats a costly way to learn, did she spill her tea on it.



Nope, the hard drive just decided to take a giant poop.


----------



## Ice fyre (Dec 18, 2008)

Hmm, I would be shopping around right now, lots of good deals out there for PC's with the credit crunch going round. My its so bad some of us are reduced to posting Spam!

Maybe should be looking at what you need it for I hear the notebooks are rather powerful and surpisingly robust.


----------



## Erunanion (Dec 18, 2008)

Hope no-one minds me hijacking this thread - I am currently looking for a laptop to just do note-taking and word processing, and have a very tight budget (max. £350 - I am but a poor and lowly student).  If anyone were able to point me in the direction of such machines I would be eternally grateful.

Well, I say eternally.  I would be a lot grateful... for some months.  Certainly


----------



## PTeppic (Dec 18, 2008)

Have you considered a netbook? One of the larger-keyboard models would be ideal (if you double-check you get one with a working spell-checker... ask for a demo in the shop).


----------



## Highlander II (Dec 18, 2008)

Over the next few months I'm going to be looking into getting a laptop to semi-replace my desktop.  (Not getting rid of the desktop b/c I'll probably run some of the heftier programs on it - photoshop, and the like.)

But - I need a laptop capable of running Fallout 3 and multiple applications at the same time (though, not at the same time as Fallout).


----------



## Erunanion (Dec 22, 2008)

You know, I got really confused (but interested) when I saw that post above me.  How could this rather attractive lady be related to palm-accessible technology...  Sorry, bad Erun.

I will have a look at a netbook, but of course you are right - I have stubby man-ish fingers, and tiny keys are the bane of my gigantism-blighted life


----------



## GOLLUM (Dec 22, 2008)

Erunanion said:


> You know, I got really confused (but interested) when I saw that post above me. How could this rather attractive lady be related to palm-accessible technology... Sorry, bad Erun.


Errr..that could be 'cause some people may call this Spam...


----------



## Erunanion (Dec 22, 2008)

GOLLUM said:


> Errr..that could be 'cause some people may call this Spam...



They might   Some might be more lenient, but then those people would be wrong


----------



## rowengaurd (Mar 27, 2009)

Compleatly forgot i started this thread, anyway just wanted to say thanks for people's advice. In the end i went for a sony Vaio and it's amazing. I actually prefer it to my laptop to my desktop now


----------

